# Lisa's Bird ..



## lisa1 (Apr 8, 2005)

*pigeon with broken wing*

Hi. I am new and don't know how to work this site properly, sorry.
I think I may have responded to a woman who found a pigeon egg...
If I did, I'm sorry and I hope you were able to help the little thing...
Anyway, could someone help me learn how to post my own thread because I have a question to ask about a pigeon someone found and gave to me that has a broken wing. I tried to tape it with vet tape and I can't. The pigeon keeps putting his feet in the tape... Also, the flies that are in his feathers, are they dangerous to me or my other pets?
Thanks, and sorry again for the intrusion.
-L


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lisa,

The flies are hippoboscid .. flat flies .. pigeons flies .. they are easily gotten rid of by dusting with Sevin Dust (found in the garden department for ahpids).
They aren't going to hurt you or any of your pets. Dust with Sevin Dust and avoid getting any in the eyes, mouth, or nostrils. You can also get a "bug" spray for birds from the pet shop.

I'm going to split this out to your thread under "Lisa's Bird" .. go there from now on. I have to take in an injured bird right now, but search on broken wing here, and you will find lots of posts on how to do it.

Welcome!

Terry


----------



## lisa1 (Apr 8, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> The flies are hippoboscid .. flat flies .. pigeons flies .. they are easily gotten rid of by dusting with Sevin Dust (found in the garden department for ahpids).
> They aren't going to hurt you or any of your pets. Dust with Sevin Dust and avoid getting any in the eyes, mouth, or nostrils. You can also get a "bug" spray for birds from the pet shop.
> ...


 Thanks so much!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lisa, Hi Terry, 


Oh, what co-incidence, I was just mentioning Hippobocidae under the One Wing thread.

I too have been having some deep hearache with a very pretty young White and Black details of Pigeon, who was hit by a car and had an injured thigh ( much better now) and a dislocated Jaw ( looks 99 percent normal now) and a broken Wing...

She also, no matter how cleverly I may tape the Wing into something of my guess of it's best and stable attidute, she somehow works her (was injured, now better, and very strong little ) leg and foot way up and forward, gets it into the wing and pushes, which just kills me...and either gets the leg through the wing feathers then and falls over and flops, or gets it into the tape and flops over, or destroys enough of the micropore-tape job that took me 30 minutes to do, for me to need to re-do it again, or both. I have re-done this likely thirty times now over a week and it has driven me to dispair.

What is one to do?

I could not afford the 80 - 100 dollar x-ray, and could not get any deference for one to be more sensibly priced, (if they charged ten dollars they would strill make a "profit" for that matter, on what it really costs TO take a small x-ray) for me to know better just what bone I was addressing. I suspect a break but do not find any bones which appear by 'feel' to be broken and seperated...so a fracture or greenstick fracture is perhaps the proper term.

I find now that she moves the wing and lifts the wing somewhat, but I still wish to let it be held correctly instead of limp and dragging where she will injure it further or get it twisted.

Anyway, these Wing injuries break my heart...I need so desperately to deal with them better, but the illustrations or images I have seen did not help me know the sequence and method of pattern and wrap used for the tape to do this, or that, for suspending the limp wing nicely. I have come up with some decent ones, but this Bird defeats them every time with getting her foot up in there and pushing...

So...yes...what-to-do????

Lisa1...I wish I had something more or something tried and true to offer!

I am so sorry I do not, I am having the same problem...

The Micropore tape seems very good for feathers, especially if one fold against itself a little bit of what will be the outside end, for getting an easy starting grip on it later...and pulls gently when removeing in an 'away' manner so far as how the Feathers lay, pulling the tape off gently toward their tips and not toward their roots.


Phil


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

In case you haven't found it yet, here is a link that gives step by step instructions for setting a broken wing. It can be found in the Pigeon Daily forum by clicking on Resources, then clicking on the Medical Web Resourses thread. You might want to go look over the Medical Web Resourses thread because there are tons of links that can provide information regarding a number of injuries or ailments, just for your info...here is the broken wing link:
http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/P...brokenwing.html

Good luck and thanks for caring
Linda


----------

